# Paws 4 Rescue UK, Foster and Adoption dogs available



## paws4rescueUK (Dec 14, 2011)

Paws 4 Rescue UK

We have a number of different dogs available for fostering and ready for adoption.

We are based in South Wales and we adopt UK wide. 
We do prefer our foster homes to be more local, within 1 hr (-ish) drive of Cardiff to assist if needed.

Please visit our facebook page to have a look through our photo's:
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Paws-4-Rescue-UK/162653003821399?ref=hl

We can also be contacted via email: [email protected]


----------

